# Klipsch RF-7III & RP-8000F



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

Does anyone here own these 7III's from Klipsch? Or the 8000F's?

I just sold both of my VMPS Tower speakers, and am looking at the RF-7III's and the RP-8000F's.


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

Too late...just pulled the trigger on a pair of RF-7 III's. Did not sell both of my VMPS towers, kept the RM2's (for now).


----------

